# Super heavy duty sawhorses



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Anybody using anything like these?






I could have used a set a couple weeks ago. Managed to destroy a sheet metal one by overloading it. Who would have though you couldn't put (2) very wet PT 6'x6'x(16'-24') on a set of sawhorses. I'm sure these would easily hold that.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> Anybody using anything like these?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV_xhHxrN5U">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> I could have used a set a couple weeks ago. Managed to destroy a sheet metal one by overloading it. Who would have though you couldn't put (2) very wet PT 6'x6'x(16'-24') on a set of sawhorses. I'm sure these would easily hold that.


In the morning I will tak a pic of my steel ones I welded up. The legs are welded and a 2x4 or 6 gets tacked in between the legs . So I can make the horses any with. Dude tools also has a heavy set of horses.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a set I made. they are a good intro to timberframing, in fact that's usually the first thing you build when you are learning (they are the only timberframing I've done...)

They don't leave the shop.


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, the only thing I don't get is why he left the dowels protruding wouldn't they look better with the dowels cut flush? Or is it so they can be dismantled?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use these:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

those look heavy enough to actually tie a horse off to!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

They gotta be heavy to handle moving and rolling the huge 8x8+ hardwood beams. They probably left the dowels protruding for the look...I dunno.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I Mester said:


> those look heavy enough to actually tie a horse off to!


If you watch to the end of the video, he mounts them on wheels.


There is also another video of him later shortening the legs.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If you want something strong that can easily be transported, get some Trojan's.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Second that on Trojans. Ive used a 20' 2x10 in the top to cut gangs of rafters. Thats why I recommend the TS27 not the TS35. Trojan horses are one of my favorite tools.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The TS-27 only has a weight capacity of 1000Lbs. At times I've seen 50+ sheets of 5/8" fire rated moisture resistand drywall on a set of horses. Thats ~3696Lbs for 50 sheets. They sat there for better than a mont too. Only store bought thing I'd trust with that kind of weight is solid steel and they are only rated at something like 1200Lbs(from wat I'm finding now, I recall te ones we ad for that project were rated at 2000Lbs ea.). I'd guestimate that the timberframed ones would hold in excess of 3000Lbs ea., given proper construction and the surface there sitting on can support that kind of point load.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

I need to have actual load testing done on my Tri-horses, but they hold quiet a lot. The four legged version is even stouter for the heaviest loads.

Here are some photos of them:


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I use these and love them. Two of them fold up smaller than one steel folding horse.

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...-sawhorse-jobsite-table/p-1494076-c-10164.htm


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> The TS-27 only has a weight capacity of 1000Lbs. At times I've seen 50+ sheets of 5/8" fire rated moisture resistand drywall on a set of horses. Thats ~3696Lbs for 50 sheets. They sat there for better than a mont too. Only store bought thing I'd trust with that kind of weight is solid steel and they are only rated at something like 1200Lbs(from wat I'm finding now, I recall te ones we ad for that project were rated at 2000Lbs ea.). I'd guestimate that the timberframed ones would hold in excess of 3000Lbs ea., given proper construction and the surface there sitting on can support that kind of point load.


'Nuff said!


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Rustbucket said:


> 'Nuff said!


I can't say thats not impressive.

The trojan website lists them as having a weight capacity of 1000Lbs. That is the same weight capacity as the sawhorse I had collapse. Without having seen a trojan in person, all I have to go by is the manufacturers specs.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Dustincoc said:


> I can't say thats not impressive.
> 
> The trojan website lists them as having a weight capacity of 1000Lbs. That is the same weight capacity as the sawhorse I had collapse. Without having seen a trojan in person, all I have to go by is the manufacturers specs.


What brand horses collapsed?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Shellbuilder said:


> What brand horses collapsed?


Not sure what brand. nThey were this style:









Every one of those I've ever seen is built pretty much the same and I don't see any of the differences changing the capacity. We had (2) 6x6x?16' PT posts sitting on them and I was on the end of one catching the cutoff so it didn't split out as it was cut with the beam saw. The sawhorse folded right over and te legs on one end ripped through the end of the top. It would have went all the way over had I not been already holding one of the posts and been able to hold it from going all the way over.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Just wait for basswoods trihourses to go into production


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Once you go Trojan, you never go back. I like the strength, but also the ability to make them as wide as you want. Throw some 8-10 foot 2x on them and they will allow you to dry a ton of trim, or set up a huge work table area. Nothing like them.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

http:// www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-centipede-sawhorse-work-support-system

Not sure what the weight capacity is, but I thought these are petty cool. They didn't get funded though.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Just wait for basswoods trihourses to go into production


I will be making a 4-legged version of these with a 1-1/2" x 12" LVL for the rail and with the legs made out of 1-1/2" x 24" LVL. They will be bored and slotted the same as my other horses.

Can't wait to find out what those will hold in testing.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

basswood said:


> I will be making a 4-legged version of these with a 1-1/2" x 12" LVL for the rail and with the legs made out of 1-1/2" x 24" LVL. They will be bored and slotted the same as my other horses.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what those will hold in testing.


I can't wait, let me know when I can buy it


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

Basswood, are you just glueing 2 layers of 3/4" ply together for your horses? or what are you making them out of mostly.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

16' ers. Easily 1500 lbs.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

jlyons said:


> Basswood, are you just glueing 2 layers of 3/4" ply together for your horses? or what are you making them out of mostly.


Yep. 3/4" CDX doubled up. We may offer some in MDO ply, LVL, and some custom layups. There are all sorts of plywoods available now. Still exploring those options.

Here is a shot of a glue up. Uses a few clamps.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> Not sure what brand. nThey were this style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA. You're talking Ford Ranger vs. F350, regardless of "specs."


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I use these:


For wiring and control systems? :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> I use these and love them. Two of them fold up smaller than one steel folding horse.
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...-sawhorse-jobsite-table/p-1494076-c-10164.htm


I have those. Too much of a pita to open and close.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> For wiring and control systems? :laughing:


Not for cutting wood that's for sure!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought 4 ToughBilt's 1.5 yrs ago and they lasted about 6-7 months before they began to fail. The folding mechanism's are what failed. Think they have a lifetime warranty-I should have returned-UGH. they were nice at first.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Elementbldrs, 
You need to fire your laborer...or work him harder...if possible.


----------



## lambcraft (Apr 28, 2010)

Dust collection?


----------



## lambcraft (Apr 28, 2010)

lambcraft said:


> Dust collection?


Oops...


----------

